# Birdseye maple neck build



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is a neck I am almost finished.
It will be mated to this sasafrass body.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/Bobo9977?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/-rjM-m5jCbY[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I really love that body, it's going to be a stunning guitar!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Dave,

Yes I have been wanting to finish it for some time now.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

:food-smiley-004:That is nice .......:food-smiley-004:


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

You're not helpin' matters here, Bill - lol.

I may be divorced before I'm married if you keep postin pics of that neck

Brent


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, the neck looks good, and the body looks elegant.
Too bad it's not a lefty.
My local music store owner got me started building a lefty by selling me a used Tele neck for $25.
So I've got a soft spot for seeing right-handed Tele necks upside down.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thanks and sorry are in order here.

I am looking forward to finishing her up. It's going to Dave in 2 weeks so it will be ready for the big Canada Day festival his band is playing at.
The problem is his lead guitarist plays a strat and I'm not ready to give another one away.

John: $25 nice score. What kind of body are you doing?

Bill Scheltema


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Which Dave is it going to? It's not me but I sure wish it was


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Its going to Dave Brinton of groovehammer in Oakville.
www.groovehammer.ca

Sorry Dave.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll live, but maybe in the near future 

I saw the lead singer for Groove Hammer a couple of months ago touring with "Classic Albums Live" he has a great voice and Groove Hammer sounds great.




Bill Scheltema said:


> Its going to Dave Brinton of groovehammer in Oakville.
> www.groovehammer.ca
> 
> Sorry Dave.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

DaveTCan,

You got it. Dave B. has already made some inroads for me as a sale rep so its only fitting that he have something to play and show off right?

Bill


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice stuff! Never worked with sasafras... whats it like?

AJC


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Ajoholic,

Hi. Well its alot like ash actually, the grain is very similiar but darker in a good way, it does need pour filler. It's not heavy nor super light but is comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gotta love a band with a Tbone


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Here is my latest build done.
It sports a wonderful birdseye/flame maple 1pce neck, sasafrass body in midnight blue/black burst and dbl bound.
I wound both pups using AL2's and it sound amazing.

All finished done using WB Target system finishes.










































Bill


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful, really beautiful. I wish I could be Jim Dandy (very obscure musical reference)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The talent on this forum amazes me. You make me want to be "A better guitar player"


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

As that will never happen for me it just makes me want to buy more guitars 



Guitar101 said:


> The talent on this forum amazes me. You make me want to be "A better guitar player"


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Bill Scheltema! I was just sympathizing with your build, getting my used Tele neck in 1972.
However, you're not wrong asking about how the guitar is coming since then.
I've always been building and playing one guitar, my instrument, and I'm refinishing it right now.
Blatant promotion doesn't interest me, but I should promote my domain.
www.johnwatt.ca

You'll see and hear the first "semi-solid-body" electric guitar... IN THE WORLD!
Yeah! Right on! Please... look for "gigster" in the menu.


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback.
I am very happy with this build and hope Dave Brinton will enjoy it as well.

Bill


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful guitar. Nice to see it ended up with the modern 6 saddle bridge. I also like the pics. Great choice of location. Beats trying to find a suitable space in a house!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys check out the T-Class in action sort of.

NGD at Toronto Ribfest - Telecaster Guitar Forum

Bill


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

*Endorsement T-Class*

Well, here is Dave with the black/blue beauty at ribfest.
http://www.wightman.ca/~billscheltema/images/davestclass.jpg



Bill


----------

